# ACT/South Coast



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWd5sYhQAACLfgAAQQIUCAABiXAA/796gMADNahqYkZqNJ5BoNAag0RPRpqAGgAAhqm1PU00eo00aAANYQKpY0OnbVmwh5t2PCp4vq4GZKKQhZY6b4SF0Iq5WeipAEpRZBJwKRgjAJ67OmD+EENur6Ygpix4BTTsOncjk416iL/mETdfYX/SiOosN+p4s/NLixHWiqLFa4UQMDpJh5wI5vsRRD6xAj9ZFBEBh4pJZb5jdr5SjWtZ5Ce+OWbCwtQxmWz9JG54DQilobEBK4lk2SoLnOETDYkzfi7kinChIbzYxCgA=


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Hey Red 

Im keen as to get out, just not too sure on what time or day just yet, ill wait for a time and location and will give you a buzz if i can make it.
Ill DEFINATELY be able to get out the weekend after if anyones going to be down there then.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Will talk to the Missus, might be able to do a trip...


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I will be down Batemans Bay this weekend but have a couple of personal fishing goals to try to achieve - Hmmm.....Tuross sounds great but prolly wont be able to make it with the other plans I have.

Will be fishing around Corrigans (all things going well) Saturday morning before peddling over to check out the Hobie Demo Day mid morning. If anybody is in the area am happy to have some company.....might also be a great opportunity to check out another yak!! (am personally looking to see if my little fella is still too small for a Hobie Sport!.....potentially the 3rd Hobie in the fleet!!)

Hope you all do well wherever you end up!

Bart70


----------



## baitwasta (May 24, 2007)

G'day Red, i'm heading to the shelf on friday i hope to chase away some tuna and if i have a change of luck maybe catch an albacore or two? anyway sat at home , sun sounds ok at this point in time, post details and i'll see if i can make it, weather is looking pretty good for the weekend, hope to see you there, cheers JohnO


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Hey Leigh, ill be fishing landbased at the mouth of tuross on sun morning if you get that far, right near the campground there, cheers mate


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------

